# colotomy vs colostomy



## chewri (Feb 14, 2014)

Could you please tell me the difference between these to things. 
Tx


----------



## cynthiabrown (Feb 14, 2014)

otomy= incsion of colon

ostomy =opening of colon to outside


----------

